# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Ενίσχυση free wifi

## Denik

Υπάρχει κάτι που να ενώνω με το android κινητό και να μπορώ να λαμβάνω ενισχυμενο το σημα του wifi; 
Πχ να λαμβάνω στην δουλειά πιο εύκολα το freeinternet που παρέχεται;

----------

